# The Best Album Ever



## Furretsu (Sep 20, 2008)

I think it's Tristania's _World of Glass_... god, I love it so much. When I first heard it, I thought it was complete garabge. Songs started slowly opening up to me as I listened to it more, and now I'm in love with each and every song on the album individually. It's very atmospheric with fantastic guitar-work and some of the greatest vocalists ever (the always gorgeous Vibeke Stene and Trail of Tears' Ronny Thorsen, who is one of my favorite growlers).

What do you think it is?


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 20, 2008)

It has one really good song on it (with the album's title) and the rest are not good enough to be worth listening to. I mean Veland was kind of you know the driving force in that band (also why i hate nine destinies and a downfall).


----------



## Fireworks (Sep 20, 2008)

In my opinion the best album ever made is Iron Maiden's Brave New World.


----------



## Keltena (Sep 20, 2008)

_Waking Hour_ by Vienna Teng. The songs are beautiful, and the lyrics are just... wow.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 20, 2008)

Vyraura said:


> It has one really good song on it (with the album's title) and the rest are not good enough to be worth listening to. I mean Veland was kind of you know the driving force in that band (also why i hate nine destinies and a downfall).


I'm not asking you what you think of WoG. =P Although I'd have to disagree, Morten did play a large role but his replacements have been doing just fine for the last, what is it, 8 years? Sirenia's _only_ good album is At Sixes and Sevens. The fact that their new vocalist is freaking _Ailyn_ (also known as the Latin Paris Hilton) only confirms what a joke they really are.


----------



## Morbid (Sep 20, 2008)

Insanely hard question tbh, so many albums that I really couldn't live without (well I'm sure I could, but it would be a cold and miserable existence :P). If I had to pick just one album to take to a desert island with me though it'd probs be Morbid Angel's Covenant. Most MA fans prefer Altars of Madness which is also an awesome album, but doesn't really match Covenant's atmosphere. Every song off that's a classic, absolutely amazing.

There are many other albums I could have said though, including Formulas Fatal To The Flesh by Morbid Angel, Unholy Cult by Immolation, Human by Death and White Label by Ted Maul, but I'll go with Covenant. woo


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 20, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> I'm not asking you what you think of WoG. =P Although I'd have to disagree, Morten did play a large role but his replacements have been doing just fine for the last, what is it, 8 years? Sirenia's _only_ good album is At Sixes and Sevens. The fact that their new vocalist is freaking _Ailyn_ (also known as the Latin Paris Hilton) only confirms what a joke they really are.


oh whoops I misread that last question (and what is with this goth metal trend of 'omg i can be evanescence too' (also elixer for existence rocked))

well in that case, um, it would be hard because most songs I love are on albums with fair amount of tracks I don't love... for powermetal Valley of the Damned and Follow the Reaper are great but I love At Sixes and Sevens and Wishmaster

damn that's hard.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 20, 2008)

Horror Show by Iced Earth.

The whole thing revives the old legends and adds a bit of flair to them. There are a few crap tracks but the whole thing is awesome in every way.

Though currently it's Death Magnetic by Metallica.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 21, 2008)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here

no contest.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 21, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
> 
> no contest.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 21, 2008)

_Reveal_ or _New Adventures in Hi-Fi_. :3 R.E.M. are still epic kthx. _Accelerate_ was awesome (and obviously nine million times better than _Around the Sun_) but I like the other two better.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 21, 2008)

no automatic for the people = fail


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 21, 2008)

Altmer said:


> no automatic for the people = fail


Automatic for the People is awesome but the other two are underrated in comparison. Also I hate Everybody Hurts, which brings its credibility down a bit.
Monty Got a Raw Deal is the best song on that album but I can never decide my favourites from the other two.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 21, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
> 
> no contest.


/thread


----------



## Altmer (Sep 21, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Automatic for the People is awesome but the other two are underrated in comparison. Also I hate Everybody Hurts, which brings its credibility down a bit.
> Monty Got a Raw Deal is the best song on that album but I can never decide my favourites from the other two.


i like everybody hurts :(


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
> 
> no contest.


Dark Side of the Moon is so much better. D: 

Anyway, I dunno about best, but my favorite is In Rainbows by Radiohead. _Best_ would probably be Dark Side of the Moon, Kid A, or Abbey Road.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 21, 2008)

No Dark Side is worse.

I like Dark Side but it's not WYWH. It is more well-known obviously but Any Colour You Like is terribly boring, the vocals on Great Gig In The Sky are atrocious, and.... yeah well the rest all rules. To be unorthodox though, my favourite on that is probably Us and Them.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

to be honest, I've only listened to WYWH like twice, but still. All the tunes on Dark Side are far catchier than the tunes on WYWH, the lyrics are better, and it comes together as an album better in general (what with the amazing intro, and then the epic climax at the end). And Shine On You Crazy Diamond is just as boring as Any Colour You Like, only it's half an hour long. D: 

Maybe I should just listen to it some more.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 21, 2008)

the lyrics are better on wywh

and shine on you crazy diamond rules wtf >(


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

oh also Dark Side of the Moon has cooler themes, it's about death and life and money and time and war and insanity and all that jazz, but Wish You Were Here is mostly whining about how unfair the music industry is.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 21, 2008)

err actually it's not

wish you were here (the song) is about syd barrett and I'm pretty sure Shine on is too

don't get me wrong dark side is amazing and also a 5/5 but I like wywh more emotionally


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah so Wish You Were Here covers two relatively trivial subjects, while Dark Side of the Moon covers like... everything


----------



## Altmer (Sep 21, 2008)

err corporate industry is a pretty serious issue and so is the theme of loss and isolation and madness


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

Altmer said:


> the theme of loss and isolation and madness


I thought that was The Wall.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 21, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I thought that was The Wall.


It's watching someone else go through the Madness... Syd Barrett visited the band in the recording studio when they made WYWH. The Wall is indeed about Roger Waters' bleak perspective on like and the isolation and madness of being a rock star; Wish You Were Here embodies the pure grief and insanity found watching someone else deteriorate.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 21, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> And Shine On You Crazy Diamond is just as boring as Any Colour You Like, only it's half an hour long. D:


just so you know this has completely invalidated your opinion on anything ever, and I'm sure the majority of Pink Floyd fans would agree with me.

and sure, DSotM covers a lot of topics about life in general, but WYWH is a lot more personal (specifically Shine On and WYWH, which are indeed about Syd Barrett). and I'm not sure how you can possibly call it trivial.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 21, 2008)

while we're on the subject, WYWH is better than DSOTM in my opinion
and Zeta, how can you think Shine On is boring!!!

in answer to "what is the best album ever", I actually cannot decide what I reckon is the best and I doubt I'd have any non-crap reasons to back up what I say anyway lol


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

Shine On is great but it can get kind of boring. D:


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 21, 2008)

all of Pink Floyd's music is pretty boring (at least what I've heard)

I mean I'm sure the music is just touching and the lyrics are oozing with emotion and intensity but frankly they don't give me a whole lot of reason to care


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 21, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Automatic for the People is awesome but the other two are underrated in comparison. Also I hate Everybody Hurts, which brings its credibility down a bit.
> Monty Got a Raw Deal is the best song on that album but I can never decide my favourites from the other two.


I really like Everybody Hurts. We played it at my granddad's funeral. 

I like In Time: Best of R.E.M. best, though New Adventures in Hi-Fi is damn good. And Document, for some reason. And Up is good, if depressing. 

Needs more End of the World/Shiny Happy People, though. (In Time, that is). 

I'm extremely fond of Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots by the Flaming Lips, but I don't know if it'd be my absolute favourite (I hate Yoshimi vs. The Robots Part 2, and Ego Tripping at the Gates of Hell kinda drags), but I'll say it is until I think of something better :3


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 21, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I really like Everybody Hurts. We played it at my granddad's funeral.
> 
> I like In Time: Best of R.E.M. best, though New Adventures in Hi-Fi is damn good. And Document, for some reason. And Up is good, if depressing.
> 
> Needs more End of the World/Shiny Happy People, though. (In Time, that is).


Way to emotionally blackmail me, Dannichu. D:!

Of course you'd like In Time, it's got their biggest hits on it! It doesn't count! :P 
I didn't really like Document, but I'll agree with you on Up, seeing as it had some good songs on it (At My Most Beautiful, Lotus, Walk Unafraid).

Pfft
End of the World... = Document
Shiny Happy People = Out of Time


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 21, 2008)

Pink Floyd's Dark Side Of The Moon. I like it more than WYWH.

Shine On is not boring though. D:


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I'm extremely fond of Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots by the Flaming Lips, but I don't know if it'd be my absolute favourite (I hate Yoshimi vs. The Robots Part 2, and Ego Tripping at the Gates of Hell kinda drags), but I'll say it is until I think of something better :3


omg yes, that album is easily top ten for me. (but yoshimi part 2 is awesome! it's got all the screams in it!)


----------



## Altmer (Sep 22, 2008)

I really still need to listen to the Flaming Lips


----------



## Morbid (Sep 22, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> all of Pink Floyd's music is pretty boring (at least what I've heard)
> 
> I mean I'm sure the music is just touching and the lyrics are oozing with emotion and intensity but frankly they don't give me a whole lot of reason to care


agreed


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 27, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Way to emotionally blackmail me, Dannichu. D:!
> 
> Of course you'd like In Time, it's got their biggest hits on it! It doesn't count! :P
> I didn't really like Document, but I'll agree with you on Up, seeing as it had some good songs on it (At My Most Beautiful, Lotus, Walk Unafraid).
> ...


I don't like all the songs on In Time, though; Orange Crush annoys me and I'm not massively keen on E-Bow or All The Right Friends. And because it's a kinda mish-mash of songs from different times, it doesn't have the same feel as other albums like Up or Out of Time. But it has so many songs I adore I can't help but love it.

B-but Document has Finest Worksong, End of the World and The One I Love on. You _can't_ not love it D:

And I'd listen to Around the Sun just for Leaving New York. I _adore_ that song. Wanderlust and Electron Blue are just bonuses :3



Zeta Reticuli said:


> omg yes, that album is easily top ten for me. (but yoshimi part 2 is awesome! it's got all the screams in it!)


Eh, I'm not too big on the screaming. Bits of it just sound too much like a cat being strangled and I normally listen to TFL in a slightly dazed state, and hearing feline screams of pain kinda detracts from that. 

But words can't describe how much I love Fight Test, Yoshimi Pt. 1 and Do You Realize?? :D


----------



## Gamma Ray (Sep 27, 2008)

tori amos - little earthquakes
gamma ray - land of the free
cynic - focus
nas - illmatic

some other stuff


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 27, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> But words can't describe how much I love Fight Test, Yoshimi Pt. 1 and Do You Realize?? :D


You forgot In the Morning of the Magicians and Ego Tripping at the Gates of Hell.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Sep 28, 2008)

it's probably very quick to say it, but i think my 'best album ever' is _marquee moon_ by television. (i say 'quick' because i just bought it two days ago. it's just so good.) i'd be comfortable saying that _the velvet underground and nico_, _white light/white heat_, _raw power_, and _you are free_ are other worthy contenders/honorable mentions.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 28, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band is my favorite.


----------



## --- (Sep 30, 2008)

Pink Floyd - The Wall

*_____________________________________*


----------



## Leviathan (Oct 2, 2008)

Grah, you people and your Pink Floyd. *clueless*

I'm going to have to go with Juno Reactor's Labyrinth for this. Granted, there are probably better bands and songs out there, but the album itself is compiled in such a way that each of its internal pieces work together and flow perfectly with each other. The opening of Conquistador is a sort of riveting ambiance, starting out slow and pulling you in before the tempo slowly picks up and finally explodes in your face, and that force continues on into the equally powerful Giant, Mona Lisa Overdrive, and War Dogs. Zwara and Mutant Message, though not as explicitly ear-splitting as the previous tracks, are instead a more dark, mysterious tone that refuses to let you out of the music's embrace. Angels and Men is, like Conquistador before it, a far quieter piece, one that appeals to the rather spiritual nature of many of the band's songs. This is still, however, only a calm before the storm; Navras, the grand finale, is like all the power that came before has been culminated into one almighty blast directed right into your head before the album finally grinds to a halt.


----------

